
Robot assistant social etiquette - actfrench
The new wave of excellent scheduling assistants seems to have given birth to a new online etiquette question. Do we use my robot or your robot, Andrew or Doodle? Should we trade every time? Is it related to whether you are I are &quot;more important&quot; or have &quot;less time.&quot; Somewhat akin to the Manhattan or Brooklyn, my neighborhood or your neighborhood dilemma...And then the occasional earthling protests - I don&#x27;t want to schedule with your robot anymore!
======
qbrass
I'll have my robot call your robot and hash out the details.

If they can't figure out scheduling amongst themselves, then we should both be
using something better.

